# Breast Cancer Kindle 3 cover



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

A few months ago I had found a breast cancer cover online (it had the breast cancer symbol, daughter, support, fight, joyful, etc.) on it.  I can't seem to find it now.  My friend is a survivor and now has a Kindle 3 and I would like to get it for you.  

Can anyone help?


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

I remember seeing one a few days ago looking through some pictures on Facebook. I'm not sure if its the one you saw or even wanted but its something!
Link/picture:
http://harpangel.wordpress.com/


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a good cause and very thoughtful, but make sure your friend would like to be staring at that while she's using the Kindle. It's not like a bumper sticker or t-shirt; it's gonna change the appearance of a device she reads books on. Bear in mind that often people read to relax and "get away." I'd consider just letting her pick her own design.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had shown her a link and she is requesting where to buy it.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, okie dokes.


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was the one who posted this cover. I am a breast cancer survivor of one year and wanted to donate $$ to the American Cancer Society from the sale of these to friends during the month of October. I think they have a special place for those who have a personal interest in that. There are several types of breast cancer fabric available, some less busy than others. I thought too it might be too busy, but find I don't even notice once I get into my book. (I do notice my sweet grandsons picture when I turn it on though 

Blessings, Roxanne


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

oh harpangel ... I just checked out you Creations. They are wonderful!! I particularly like the butterflies in Blue. You really should post some photos here... that is if you have time to make covers with that adorable grandson of yours.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Harpangel, congratulations!  My best friend is a survivor also!


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you!! I am blessed to be a survivor AND a grandmother of 9!!


----------

